# Slingshot Of The Month - Dec 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk

*Slingshot of the Month - Dec 2012*​
*Who made the best slingshot in November ?*

Danny0663 - Copper Torpedo Shooter116.08%Bob Fionda - Minotavros31.66%Rosco - The Redeemer73.87%Tobias - Power Tool63.31%Toolmantf99 - 100% Micarta42.21%Rosco - Tiki84.42%Capnjoe - Punishing Bill Hays42.21%Tobias - Apfelschleuder147.73%Chunkapultman - Antler Hybrid2212.15%Torsten - Simple Slingshot3519.34%Performance Catapults - SPS #831910.50%Btoon84 - Mice Elf94.97%Flippinout - Custom Axiom3921.55%


----------



## Hrawk

Time to get your vote on folks. Who do you think made the best slingshot ?

You can view the nominations *HERE*

Danny0663 - Torpedo Shooter









Bob Fionda - Minotavros









Rosco - The Redeemer









Tobias - Powertool









Toolmantf99- 100% Micarta









Rosco - Tiki









Capnjoe - Punishing Bill Hays









Tobias - Apfelschleuder









Chunkapultman - Antler Hybrid









Torsten - Simple Slingshot









Performance Catapult - SPS #83









Btoon84 - Mice Elf









Flippinout - Axiom


----------



## Bob Fionda

just voted


----------



## PandaMan

voted... It's always so difficult...


----------



## muddog15

i voted.


----------



## f00by

Man there are a lot to choose from this month. Congrats to whoever but just being on the list is amazing


----------



## NaturalFork

Difficult again. Btoon gets my nod this time. Not only is it a beauty but it also looks like it would be a great shooter.


----------



## Carbon

Voted. I'm partial to Danny because of the unique sandblasting. Very nice!


----------



## Quercusuber

Done my vote!!!
What an amazing month. This is becoming very difficult to choose








Cheers to all nominees!!
Q


----------



## Hrawk

It's great to see all the votes coming in. Thanks guys!


----------



## cvarcher

[sup]Voted, Flippin out made an outstanding slingshot!! I wonder how it shoots with round bands? My second choice would go to Torsten.BUT Dayhiker made the most beautiful natural fork That just bows everything out. That highly figured multi colored ash with natural backset. Phil, take a few closeups of that SS and show the others!!! [/sup]


----------



## NightKnight

Is it just me, or have all the votes disappeared?


----------



## Btoon84

dissed aaron. just about to post the same thing...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Yep, 77 votes have disappeared.


----------



## NightKnight

What the heck!! I posted the images in Hrawk's post, and the votes disappear??!!?? That has never happened before! Technical glitches suck!!

Everyone, please vote again!!!


----------



## NightKnight

Yeah, it has down that over 80 people have voted, but I only see a few.


----------



## bassslayer

Great sling axiom. You won my vote. That antler hybrid was real cool too. Alot of great choices you all deserve a pat on the back.


----------



## NightKnight

Attention Members: Due to a technical glitch, all votes for the December 2012 Slingshot of the Month had to be deleted as of December 10th @ 1PM EST. We need you to vote now, even if you had voted previously.


----------



## snowmann

Chunkapultman - Antler Hybrid >> INTERESTING Mix of Materials, BUT Ahh that PHOTO Does NOT do it Any Justice.... However I still voted for it, but I think a More "Angular" or "side 3/4 Shot" photo angle would Help - This Goes for a few others (posted above) as well, "strait-on" pic's Just don't tell the story - especially if you have a complicated multi-layered sling...


----------



## Stariy Bashmak

Я голосую за "Torsten - Simple Slingshot", очень мне понравилась модель, похоже на драгоценный чёрный алмаз.









I vote for "Torsten - Simple Slingshot ", very much I liked model, is similar to precious black diamond.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Yeah, I am a fan of the simple slingshot by Torsten... for sure...

Of course I can't say this enough, that all of them are worthy winners... and I wouldnt mind if everyone of the nominees gave them to me









LGD


----------



## Sofreto

Very tough choice...so many beauties..voted (2nd time)


----------



## Flatband

Tough month for sure. Made my mark but difficult decision for sure! Flatband


----------



## Rapier

Done deal.


----------



## monoaminooxidase

... ok, that was almost impossible to decide!
over time, i get used to see awesome slinghots in this forum, but every now and then i realize how cool it is.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Ok voted again.


----------



## Mr Magoo

Flippinout got my vote! very sharp looking and I like the way its designed.


----------



## iBodyguard

All [email protected]@K really sweet in a collection, though I felt since its been getting pretty COLD around the EU now, I felt the PERFORMANCE CATAPULT - SPS #83 was quite appropriate, though for all around, would have chosen the FLIPPINOUT - AXIOM, now that's my style. ;-]


----------



## Quercusuber

Hey, I voted again, but ...what happen??








Cheers ...Q


----------



## David M

All of them are wonderful, but I narrowed it down between Torsten and Flippinout and could not make up my mind so I let a coin decide.









David M


----------



## NightKnight

Quercusuber said:


> Hey, I voted again, but ...what happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ...Q


I'm not sure what happened. I edited the first post to add pictures (like I did in the email that was sent) and it reset everyone's votes to null values. That is not even an option in the Admin Console. So, it was some sort of technical glitch.


----------



## Hrawk

In Soviet Russia, the forum trolls you!


----------



## MikeHunt042084

It took me a good minute to decide but I finally cast my vote.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Yep, a difficult choice.


----------



## superman365

I voted....difficult to choose, congratulations to the nominees!!!


----------



## Knot Funny

Just voted! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AJW

Torsten - It takes a lot of talent to make something that beautiful look elegant and simple.


----------



## Quercusuber

AaronC said:


> Hey, I voted again, but ...what happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ...Q


I'm not sure what happened. I edited the first post to add pictures (like I did in the email that was sent) and it reset everyone's votes to null values. That is not even an option in the Admin Console. So, it was some sort of technical glitch.








[/quote]

Thanks!!


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Torsten and his simplistic yet stunning slingshot gets my vote


----------



## reecemurg

Voted again ,, danny gets my vote as he is pretty much the same age as me and i could never imagine myself putting out such amazing work !!!!


----------



## Carbon

agreed^


----------



## alfshooter

I'm impressed, all are beautiful.
Congratulations to all. ....... Alf


----------

